# How do I check sppd on the computor



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I used to know, with my 98 Windows, But this Dell shows different stuff.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> I used to know, with my 98 Windows, But this Dell shows different stuff.


This is the best test IMO. Just plain speed test in a google search, LOL

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

That would be for upload/download via the internet

Windows 7 has a built in 'Desktop Gadget" (that's what they are really called) that has a CPU meter that shows what you are using as far as your processor and RAM - look in your program menu -- not sure if Vista had it or not, but XP did not.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Or is the person just wanting to know what the Speed of the processor is?
2.3 MHZ etc.
In that case just right click on My Computer icon, and go to Properties and it shows what the processor chip is.


----------

